# جي كود اللوحه المطبوعة من برنامج الإيجل



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


إذا أردت انتاج ملف جي كود لدائرة مطبوعه من برنامج الإيجل فهناك برنامج يجب تحميله ووضعه في برنامج الإيجل يقوم بهذه المهمة مباشرة من داخل البرنامج

قم بتحميل الاصدار المناسب لبرنامج الإيجل الموجود عندك من هذا الرابط

http://pcbgcode.org/list.php?12

ثانيا قم بفك الضغط في مجلد جديد

ثالثا انسخ الملفات الناتجه من فك الضغط إلى مجلد موجود في برنامج الإيجل عندك على 

C:\Program Files\EAGLE-x.x.x\ulp

مجلد ال ULP أهم شيء ضع الملفات بداخله

ثم بعد استكمال رسم اللوحة المطبوعة على برنامج الإيجل اذهب إلى القائمة الرئيسيه واختر ملف تفتح لك القائمة اختر منها تشغيل يفتح لك شباك جديد

حدد برنامج بي سي بي جي كود 

الخطواط بالانجليزي

File
run
pcb-gcode.ulp

بعد تشغيل البرنامج يطلب منك تحديد برنامج التحكم في الماكينه الذي تريد تخريج الملف وتشغيله عليه فتختار إما ماك3 أو إي ام سي2

وسلامتك وتعيش وتصنع دوائر من برنامج الإيجل مباشرة 


ولا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## khdroj (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tawfik509 (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ولي طلب وهو كراك برنامج اﻻيجل اخر نسخة ولكم الشكر


----------

